# EMSA uses new Sirens



## Ridryder911 (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.koco.com/video/18805956/index.html

Just a note, EMSA east (Tulsa) wears the badge, the OKC does not; even though they are the same company.

R/r 911


----------



## Aidey (Feb 26, 2009)

They wanted to use these where a friend of mine used to live, and people threw hissy fits saying the sirens would cause heart problems in people because of the vibrations.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 26, 2009)

Several areas have already stopped using them because of citizen complaints.  Like the siren itself, I'm sure they have a tendency to be overused, like any new toy.


----------



## marineman (Feb 27, 2009)

If it helps people notice you I approve. Personally I follow the fire trucks as often as possible since they switch all the traffic lights (we don't) and they have the federal signal Q on theirs so people tend to hear them coming.

On a side note I really like your ambulances, I wish we would switch to some more like that.


----------



## karaya (Feb 27, 2009)

marineman said:


> ...and they have the federal signal Q on theirs so people tend to hear them coming.


 
They tend to hear them coming?  Those things will give you a "sound" hycolonic when coming up from behind!!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2009)

marineman said:


> If it helps people notice you I approve. Personally I follow the fire trucks as often as possible since they switch all the traffic lights (we don't) and they have the federal signal Q on theirs so people tend to hear them coming.
> 
> On a side note I really like your ambulances, I wish we would switch to some more like that.



I hope you follow at least a block behind.  Following closely will and has led to many wrecks.  People move over for first truck then think its clear and pull out and wreck.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 27, 2009)

*We have a post about a related device already called a "Rumbler", no?*

They have one police car with it here, no report if it makes a diff.

Ah here it is...
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9647&highlight=emerald+vista


----------



## daedalus (Mar 1, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Several areas have already stopped using them because of citizen complaints.  Like the siren itself, I'm sure they have a tendency to be overused, like any new toy.


Citizens will be benefiting from these. It is also doubtful that they are overused.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 1, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Citizens will be benefiting from these. It is also doubtful that they are overused.


Based upon what assumptions and experience?  Oxygen is overused. Anything that can be overused in EMS will be overused.

The citizens benefit from us too, yet they don't pay us like they appreciate it.  Just because the public is benefiting from something does not mean they appreciate it.  

Sirens as a whole are grossly overused in EMS.  Therefore, it only stands to reason that the Howler will also be overused.  The "cool factor" is simply too great for too many people in EMS to pass up.


----------



## Fragger (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a Rumbler on my MC , I love it cause they don't have to see me!!


----------



## daedalus (Mar 1, 2009)

> Anything that can be overused in EMS will be overused.



I notice that you make a lot of cheap shots at EMS and are largely negative in your opinions in most of the threads here. For example, your comments here and over on the uniforms at conferences thread. 

No one here is saying that the EMS systems in the United States are perfect, but I like to come here and, every once in a while in between our serious debates over professionalism and education, have a little fun. I think its great that most of us here are progressive in our stance about education in EMS, and you and I both agree strongly that a comprehensive pre-req program for getting into paramedic school should prevail in the future. 

However, I disagree with the fact that EMS over uses new toys or that we are all fools just because we are EMTs and Paramedics and not also RNs, RRTs, ect. Its just simply not true, and there are many intelligent and rational people that exist in this field. I give that upping education requirements across the board for EMT and Paramedic will get rid of a lot of our problem members, but we are not all problem members.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 2, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I notice that you make a lot of cheap shots at EMS and are largely negative in your opinions in most of the threads here. For example, your comments here and over on the uniforms at conferences thread.


If you had watched EMS go nowhere in nearly forty years, you would probably feel the same way.  How long have you been in EMS to form your opinions?  How many different systems have you worked in?  How much travelling and personal observation have you done of other states and regions?



> However, I disagree with the fact that EMS over uses new toys...


Again, I suspect you simply do not have the experience to intelligently come to that conclusion.  Almost every toy that hits EMS gets overused, pulse ox and capnography being two of the latest.  You probably missed the days of the MAST pants.



> ...or that we are all fools just because we are EMTs and Paramedics and not also RNs, RRTs, ect. Its just simply not true, and there are many intelligent and rational people that exist in this field.


If the shoe fits, wear it.  If not, why get all defensive about it?  What makes you think anything I have said applies to you?



> I give that upping education requirements across the board for EMT and Paramedic will get rid of a lot of our problem members, but we are not all problem members.


Absolutely, but give me a little credit.  What makes you think that anything I have said applies to "all" members?  Do you really think think that any generalization I have made -- based upon first hand experience -- is aimed at every EMT and Paramedic in the nation?  Where do you come up with this nonsense?  Please show me one post I have made that implies that every EMS provider in the country is substandard.  Otherwise, I'll thank you to stop making false allegations regarding my positions.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Please show me one post I have made that implies that every EMS provider in the country is substandard.  Otherwise, I'll thank you to stop making false allegations regarding my positions.



You haven't...you've restricted your targets to volllies and basics.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> If you had watched EMS go nowhere in nearly forty years, you would probably feel the same way.  How long have you been in EMS to form your opinions?  How many different systems have you worked in?  How much travelling and personal observation have you done of other states and regions?
> 
> 
> Again, I suspect you simply do not have the experience to intelligently come to that conclusion.  Almost every toy that hits EMS gets overused, pulse ox and capnography being two of the latest.  You probably missed the days of the MAST pants.
> ...


Perhaps I have not simply been around long enough to form the same opinions you have. Absolutely a possibility. I would be very saddened and disappointed to learn of people abusing lights and sirens.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 2, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> You haven't...you've restricted your targets to volllies and basics.


I bet there are quite a few medics here who don't feel that way.  I have pretty thoroughly trashed paramedic education in this country, and the product it produces.  They are as much a part of the problem in our failure as anyone else.  I am an equal opportunity offender!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 2, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> You haven't...you've restricted your targets to volllies and basics.



Believe me, he has been tame on this site in comparison. You may not always agree (even myself at times) but you have to agree that his opinion is based upon education and experience. The two main factors that make a sound decision. 

So many assume they have a few years and  single EMS experience that it automatically gives them knowledge about EMS. When in fact most are very ignorant of EMS Systems and only know what they were taught as per the curriculum for being an EMT. EMT and EMS Systems are not the same. 

This is why many become defensive. Ironically, majority of other health care providers would not be so defensive but rather listen and attempt to focus upon on how to change things for the better. Compare the forums. Ever wonder why most EMS experts avoid such forums and discussion? 

When I speak to industrial experts, most chuckle when I bring up forum discussions. Yes they have read them; but as well realize most participants have nothing more than the 120 hour class or additional 100 hour 16 week course they attended. 

Are we always right?... Do we always agree? A definite no. Yet, consider this. How ironic that three or four of its members that each have over 30 years of service and multiple academic degrees to be able to agree upon certain things? 

I don't think so. 

We fought hard to get it where it is... we want to see it progress not digress. 
R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have no problem with his opinions even though I don't agree with all of them.  He does present a thoughtful and educational argument, and I respect him for that.

How boring would this place be if everyone agreed?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 2, 2009)

> Yet, consider this. How ironic that three or four of its members that each have over 30 years of service and multiple academic degrees to be able to agree upon certain things?



That's a lot of experience. I haven't even been alive that long.


----------

